# During the day - backyard or crate?



## silellak (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey all,

I adopted a 7 month old Corgi mix about 3 weeks ago. During the day, my roommate and I aren't around to watch her, and so, given that she's teething (combined with some seperation anxiety, I think), she tends to destroy things around the house, which means we either need to crate or leave her in the backyard.

Thus far, we've just been leaving her in the backyard until one of us gets home (from 7 AM to 2-5 PM). She seems fine with this, and when we get home we open the backdoor so she can come and go outside as she pleases and tends to often choose being outside, so she seems to enjoy it. We make sure she has plenty of water and shade. 

Is there anything wrong with this? Is there a reason it'd be better to leave her in a crate during the day than outside?

Thanks!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If the weather is reasonable, she's not digging or barking, the neighbors aren't complaining, and you take her for exercise outside the yard every day for an hour...then I think the backyard is ok. Be sure the dog has plenty of water, I think having two bowls is best. Keep the water fresh and wash the bowls daily. There needs to be protection from the elements such as shade in warm weather and somewhere warm to lay when it's cold outside. 

Just don't get into a habit of leaving your dog in the backyard always. It's an easy thing to happen and lots of dogs are surrendered to shelters because "they've never become the family dog we wanted"...because it was easier to leave them outside rather than housetrain the dog and teach them rules to live by inside the house. Be sure your dog is seeing some other place outside, every day, other than the yard. Chasing the same bird can get mighty frustrating!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Corgis and Corgi mixes are people dogs and I wouldn't under any circumstances leave them in the backyard-especially alone. The destructive behavior you may reap over this will be horrific...been there. From what most have experienced is that the vast majority of cases where dogs left outside (speaking of your breed) they tend to get a bit vocal, want to dig, and can get destructive simply out of being bored. So much can happen to a small (20-30 pound) dog when left unattended I wouldn't chance it. Mean kids could shoot her with slingshots, BB guns, throw rancid meat to her or even risk her being stolen -plus a host of other problems including the possibility of hostile varmints getting to her. My Katie is dead today as a result of being left alone for not quite an hour, unsupervised, outside, and I'm still not over that.

I'd think about perhaps an X-pen and leaving her inside during the day or on the deck if covered and enclosed from the hot sun, rather than leaving her outside. Again, this breed loves their people and want to be inside with them except, of course, for outside play and walks...just my opinion.


----------



## silellak (Feb 21, 2007)

Elijah said:


> Corgis and Corgi mixes are people dogs and I wouldn't under any circumstances leave them in the backyard-especially alone. The destructive behavior you may reap over this will be horrific...been there. From what most have experienced is that the vast majority of cases where dogs left outside (speaking of your breed) they tend to get a bit vocal, want to dig, and can get destructive simply out of being bored. So much can happen to a small (20-30 pound) dog when left unattended I wouldn't chance it. Mean kids could shoot her with slingshots, BB guns, throw rancid meat to her or even risk her being stolen -plus a host of other problems including the possibility of hostile varmints getting to her. My Katie is dead today as a result of being left alone for not quite an hour, unsupervised, outside, and I'm still not over that.
> 
> I'd think about perhaps an X-pen and leaving her inside during the day or on the deck if covered and enclosed from the hot sun, rather than leaving her outside. Again, this breed loves their people and want to be inside with them except, of course, for outside play and walks...just my opinion.



I appreciate your insight  I guess my concern is that often, during the day, she's going to be alone - inside or outside - and that she might enjoy being alone more outside.


----------



## repoland2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Elijah said:


> Corgis and Corgi mixes are people dogs and I wouldn't under any circumstances leave them in the backyard-especially alone. The destructive behavior you may reap over this will be horrific...been there. From what most have experienced is that the vast majority of cases where dogs left outside (speaking of your breed) they tend to get a bit vocal, want to dig, and can get destructive simply out of being bored. So much can happen to a small (20-30 pound) dog when left unattended I wouldn't chance it. Mean kids could shoot her with slingshots, BB guns, throw rancid meat to her or even risk her being stolen -plus a host of other problems including the possibility of hostile varmints getting to her. My Katie is dead today as a result of being left alone for not quite an hour, unsupervised, outside, and I'm still not over that.
> 
> I'd think about perhaps an X-pen and leaving her inside during the day or on the deck if covered and enclosed from the hot sun, rather than leaving her outside. Again, this breed loves their people and want to be inside with them except, of course, for outside play and walks...just my opinion.




Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## janie (Mar 6, 2007)

have to say.......... i dont agree with leaving dogs out all day .. we cant always predict the weather and well we like our warmth and home comforts dont we and so do our babies .. i personally would have a crate . we all enjoy being out but ....hey....only for a while (looks at the lazy dogs in front of the fire as im typing) 

maybe leaving a radio on for her inside might be nice so she feels like there is company


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure where you live, but IMO I would not leave a dog outside unsupervised. Too many crazy people out there. You risk your dog being stolen, poisoned, or teased by mean kids. What happens if another dog jumps the fence and fights or kills your dog?

I would crate inside and then as soon as you get home walk and play with the corgi for an hour or so


----------



## mscar22 (Mar 14, 2007)

silellak said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I adopted a 7 month old Corgi mix about 3 weeks ago. During the day, my roommate and I aren't around to watch her, and so, given that she's teething (combined with some seperation anxiety, I think), she tends to destroy things around the house, which means we either need to crate or leave her in the backyard.
> 
> ...



as long as she has shelter, water and can't escape she'll be fine. we have 4 dogs that stay outdoors all day (from 8am-3:30pm) 4 days a week and they are fine. but once we are home they have roam of the house and yard. 

crating would take a lot of work to make it a safe and fun place for her. plus there is less chance of boredom outside i'd say


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

We do the same thing with our dog. He's about 5 months old and is about 25 lbs. He has a fenced in area with all the comforts of home. He's with us inside when we are home, or in his crate when we go out for a quick errand. Lots of times, he goes with us, if he's welcome! Our other option was to crate him while we are at work, but I just can't do it. I can't imagine that its a fun life to be caged all day, even with a break or two. I think if we were to do the crate thing consistently while we're away, we'd be in danger of "over usiing" the crate. As it is, the days its raining or unpleasant outside, he's in his crate. He's a holy terror when we get home....even after a few breaks and a few long walks.

As long as he likes it out there and the area is safe (as was mentioned above), I think its a great thing. Everyone lives in different places with different weather and crime etc. He is an animal...animals are meant to be outside. Of course, he's a dog that wants to be with his pack, but if he can't be with his pack (you), he may as well be doing something mildly interesting outside. 

Just my .02


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I would say it depends on alot of things. Some things I would worry about are digging, barking, bad weather, and eating things they aren't supposed to. If you take all of these things into consideration, I guess some dogs do fine outside, I just worry too much about mine. It gets pretty hot where I live, even in the shade, and mine always turn over their water dishes. I also worry about them being stolen. Personally I crate them any time I am gone, and I never leave them outside unsupervised. If I have to be gone longer than a couple of hours I use baby gates to keep them in the kitchen.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo is my corgi, and he is crated or ex-penned any time I go somewhere (depending on the amount of time I'm gone). I wouldn't dare leave him in the yard alone during the day (and no, I don't live in a rural area, this is just common knowledge, and my own personal experience with my family losing their unattended dogs). People like to steal, shoot, poison, and otherwise abuse unattanded dogs outside. Not to mention the fact that the destruction of a bored corgi rates just under that of a bored border collie. >@.o<


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Leaving a dog outside unsupervised may seem a kinder thing to do, however, IMHO, those who do are setting themselves up for trouble. From theft of your dog, to injury, digging out, or creating unwanted behaviors (barrier aggression and barking). Crate your dog until such time that s/he has earned freedom of the house. Consider having a dog walker come to the house, or use a doggie daycare.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Although I responded earlier saying that outside was ok, I have to change my answer....
My dogs were out the other day. We live in a rural area and they have the run of a 1/2 acre pasture. I was watching them chase squirrels from the kitchen window when I noticed one of the dogs running around with a chuck of bread in her mouth. I quickly went out and removed the bread from her mouth, found it had a slit in the center, opened it up to find a poison bait for squirrels inside. It turns out my neighbor, who meant no harm to my dogs, is trying to rid his veggie garden of the squirrels. (I gave up on the veggie garden a few years ago for the same reason!) The squirrles carried the bread over to our pasture, dropped it when chased by the dogs, and one of the dogs picked it up. It could have been a disaster.
So, my new answer is...don't leave the dog outside when not attended to. I agree that doggy daycare or crating with someone to come in during the day is a better idea. My bad.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I would not crate for that amount of time or leave my dog outside. I think you should block off a safe area in your home with some baby gates and also have a dog walker come by during the day or at least get another dog so yours is not always alone. I believe dogs are social creature and really do not enjoy being alone for that amount of time.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

briteday said:


> Although I responded earlier saying that outside was ok, I have to change my answer....
> My dogs were out the other day. We live in a rural area and tehy have teh run of a 1/2 acre pasture. I was watching them chase squirrels from the kitchen window when I noticed one of the dogs running around with a chuck of bread in her mouth. I quickly went out and removed the bread from her mouth, found it had a slit in the center, opened it up to find a poison bait for squirrels inside. It turns out my neighbor, who meant no harm to my dogs, is trying to rid his veggie garden of the squirrels. (I gave up on the veggie garden a few years ago for the same reason!) The squirrles carried teh bread over to our pasture, dropped it when chased by the dogs, and one of the dogs picked it up. It could have been a disaster.
> So, my new answer is...don't leave the dog outside when not attended to. I agree that doggy daycare or crating with someone to come in during the day is a better idea. My bad.


Another excellent example of why it's not safe to leave them alone. Who would have known this? You want to think they'll be ok but,that's not always the case and you never know when something catastrophic like this could happen.


----------



## MaxsMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Max goes to doggie day care on Monday, Wednesday and Thursdays and loves it. He stays at home in his cage on Tuesday and Friday. I wouldn't ever leave him out roaming without my supervision either in the house or outside. He is just 12 weeks.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmmm....I think in the right situation it can be ok. Although I'd be a bit concerned about her having the whole yard to run in. The more space, the more trouble they can get into. Is there anyway you can fence (or kennel) a portion of the yard off that is close to your house? That way it is more confined like a crate would be, but big enough that the dog wouldn't go bonkers. Just a thought. Our dogs are kenneled outside, and we have never once had a problem with it. Granted, we live in a rural area, but whatever.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with mscar 22 they are after all dogs not children even if we tend to treat them as children. I know many family dogs that are outside dogs. If I had a fenced yard my shih tzu woiuld be oiutdoors much more Each person has their own ways and beliefs


----------



## yaakobdoodle (Mar 18, 2007)

i wish i could have my dogs outside but do toi the fact that two of them are pits and i don't realy live in that great of a nieghborhood i choose to crate them so someone doesn't steal them it just makes me feel better to know people can't get to them. On the other hand sometimes i worry what if there is a fire they couldn't get out. 
there are pros and cons to out side or in its up to you to make the decision


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Personally, I think it's very inhumane to leave your dog outside for the reasons/bad things people have already mentioned.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

simple crate.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

briteday said:


> Although I responded earlier saying that outside was ok, I have to change my answer....
> My dogs were out the other day. We live in a rural area and tehy have teh run of a 1/2 acre pasture. I was watching them chase squirrels from the kitchen window when I noticed one of the dogs running around with a chuck of bread in her mouth. I quickly went out and removed the bread from her mouth, found it had a slit in the center, opened it up to find a poison bait for squirrels inside. It turns out my neighbor, who meant no harm to my dogs, is trying to rid his veggie garden of the squirrels. (I gave up on the veggie garden a few years ago for the same reason!) The squirrles carried teh bread over to our pasture, dropped it when chased by the dogs, and one of the dogs picked it up. It could have been a disaster.
> So, my new answer is...don't leave the dog outside when not attended to. I agree that doggy daycare or crating with someone to come in during the day is a better idea. My bad.


Thank god you got that bread before your dogs ate it! That is so lucky!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This summer we are going to get a outside kennel for our dog to use when no one is home. It's going to be in a shaded area with a dog house inside. He will be confined outside for about 6 hrs, 4 days a week, while I'm in class (I'm in college). I think I wouldn't try this though if I lived in town. Like people have said there are a lot of crazy people around. However, I live in a rural area with no close neighbors. Actually, one of my closest neighbors is my vet, so I don't think he would do anything to harm my animals. Also, my house doesn't sit right by the road and it isn't viewable from the road. The only thing I am worried about is stray animals messing with him but I figure with him being in the kennel, he will be safe. Also, I would never do this if he wasn't up to date on his vaccinations. 
Everyone has their own opinions about this, but every dog is different. Some would prefer to be in their crate and others would like to be outside. I think its up to what the dog's owner is comfortable with and what the owner thinks their dog would prefer because after all they know their dog better than anyone else.

But like I said, I wouldn't do this if I lived in town and had "real" neighbors. Also, there is the danger of gradually moving toward keeping the dog confined outside 24 hours a day.

EDIT: I wouldn't *ever* keep my dog outside 24 hrs a day. It would drive me crazy as well as the dog. My animals are who I spend most of my time with, so I would get lonely as well as my dog. After re-reading my post, I think that it could possibly be mistaken that I would and wanted to clarify.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> Also, there is the danger of gradually moving toward keeping the dog confined outside 24 hours a day.


Well said.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

If you put the dog in a crate while you are gone, how do you keep it entertained???

I adopted a small breed dog couple months ago. All along I thought she's crate trained because she usually acts calm when I put her in the crate. She would lay down and maybe take a nap. Well... I installed a web cam over the weekend and today I discovered that she is only calm in the crate when I'm in the house (even if I'm out of her sight). This morning I saw that she would lay down for a while, then go crazy for a while, then repeat... I was gone from 7am - 1pm today. Is that too long?

Oh, when I came home today, I let her out of the crate. Instead of enjoying the freedom, she went to sleep. She likes to sleep when I'm around! I wish it's the opposite. (To make sure she gets exercise, I take her out for walks when weather permits.)


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Most Australian dogs spend their time outside, mind you it doesn't snow many places in winter - none of the mainland capital cities. 
My dogs are outside if no one is home. My border collie has always had her bed inside, but when its hot she prefers to sleep outside at nite. When she wants to come in or out she scratches at the door. Sooty, my son's dog, has an outside kennel but she prefers to sleep in my son's room.
At the obedience club I instruct at about 1/3 of the members don't even let their dogs inside in case they mess, dirty the carpet etc. We as instructors tell them the importance of having an inside dog in regards to easy training.
As long as you can keep the dog confined to the back yard with water, shelter & environmental enrichment toys to keep entertained & you know & trust your neighbours there should be no problem.
Imagine if you were confined to your bed every day. Boring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Hmmmm....I think in the right situation it can be ok. Although I'd be a bit concerned about her having the whole yard to run in. The more space, the more trouble they can get into. Is there anyway you can fence (or kennel) a portion of the yard off that is close to your house? That way it is more confined like a crate would be, but big enough that the dog wouldn't go bonkers. Just a thought. Our dogs are kenneled outside, and we have never once had a problem with it. Granted, we live in a rural area, but whatever.


I think this would be preferable to being confined to a crate all day. Have the crate in the run or a kennel. Plenty of water in a sturdy, heavy container. And a roof over the run.

Most dogs in Australia to my knowledge are kept outside, sometimes always, but in the case of my dogs, during the day or if no ones home. When I got April back in 1993 I used to put a chain & padlock on the side gate because I was afraid that she might get stollen, being my 1st pure bred dog. After a few months I no longer found it necessary. 
I would not trust Tilba in the house alone, even if in her room, although on rare occasions I have left Sooty in my son's room on her bed. She loves it there & sleeps the whole time.
I think it's cruel to leave a dog unattended all day locked in a crate. What if it gets sick & has to soil its crate & sit in the mess all day?
It would depend on where you live, what type of wild animals could get into your yard & the type of neighbours you have. You said she's been ok so far. I would leave it at that.
Came back to see if anyone else had answered & noticed the date. Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turborich (Sep 11, 2008)

If your dog does not destroy the yard & has water & shelter I personally do not see any problems with it. Some dogs like to be outside.

In my situation the crate was the only practical solution because my pooch would have destroyed the yard, window screens & all plants. Honestly, If I didn't get a crate I would have most likely had to find a new home for her.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmm. this has been a struggle for me from the beginning. I used to keep mac'n'roe outside during the day when I'm gone. I often work from home and noticed that all they do outside is sleep anyway, and bark when they feel so inclined. I have moved toward having them inside while gone. I tend to worry too much about the 'what if's'. Stealing, jumping fence, digging, eating something that will hurt them, barking, etc...etc. 

Plus, my neighbors dog barks her head off and it REALLY annoys me. I don't want to be that neighbor. 

I'm surprised at all the "its okay to leave them outside" answers. It seems like I asked this question and most answers were the best thing is have them inside in crate. It's a personal decision...but as one who has done both, I personally feel more comfortable and feel like they are safer and happier inside. 

Good luck!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I live in a college town (and still live in that town - I'm a lifer now!) and when I first got Sierra, I was SUPER paranoid that someone was going to steal her out of the yard. I knew that she would be okay on her own because of the way she was, but I was worried about the world.

Other than that fear, and that went away as she got older and larger, I keep both of my dogs outside for part of the day. I work graves, so when I get home in the morning, it is usually cool and they've been inside all night. I let them out to eat breakfast and then they play for a few hours. Even though I am home, they are in the yard probably from 6am to noon, maybe 1pm. 

I think that there is no harm to a dog in a yard as long as they are cared for correctly. It is also important that you know your neighbors and you live in a place where you feel like she will be safe and not stolen. In a college town, stolen dogs are a far too familiar scene. I've known several people who have had their dog stolen from out of their yards here. SCARY!!! Fortunately, I've since moved to a large family neighborhood on the opposite end of town from the college. I think that helps, too. 

It does help to have two dogs. I felt more guilty when only Sierra was outside by herself for hours on end. But she has turned out to be a very well-rounded doggie, so somewhere along the lines I did something right.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

i would never leave my dogs outside by themselves. I just don't trust other people. I know that my dogs sleep the whole time that I'm gone, so I don't see anything wrong with them sleeping in their crates. I only crate one of my three dogs anyway. They have their pillow and it's comfortable and warm/cool depending on the season. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

For me keeping my dogs indoors or outdoors would depend on the dog and the situation. I have not been in a situation where I would keep them outdoors. For me that situation would be:

Having a pen that is also inside an already existing fence, with a insulated dog house or a doggy door to an enclosed porch or part of a garage or a part of the house (a room, not the whole house).

Living in a neighborhood where I feel safe leaving my dog outdoors, in my city, living in the city, I would never leave a dog outdoors unattended, I have no doubts it would get stolen as this does happen frequently.

Having neighbors who I trust and can communicate with, so I know they will let me know if my dog is causing problems and give me a chance to correct it. Rather than having neighbors who would just contact authorities or attempt to do something themselves (poisoning the dog, spraying it with a hose and so on).

And, I would set up a security camera and/or web cam so I can know what goes on during the day.


----------



## Mish Mish (Sep 1, 2008)

I just recently got a dog and he is crated while we are at work. Having stayed home with him a few days, I know he sleeps all day and ignores me during the day unless I take him out and force him to stay awake.

We give him some chew toys and his water and he is fine. It keeps him out of trouble and then he's happy to walk or play with his toys when we get home.

Being that this is my first dog--as an adult--it works for us, but I don't know how it works for other folks.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow I wonder how helpful this is!  We obviously have some very different opinions.

I think it depends very much on your situation. I personally think that if you are going to be away for that lenght of time, crating is problematic, and the dog will be better off having the freedom of movement it will have if left in the yard. 

My dogs are outside when I am away, and I wish that some people on here would realise that that does not mean they are "outside dogs". They are family dogs, spend most of the time when I am home with me, and get extensively walked every day.

When they are outside, the can watch the world go by, sleep, play and dream in the sun.

That said - I live in a country where crate training is not the norm, most people leave their dogs in the yard when they are not at home, and we have quite good weather.

Most dogs are equipped to survive outside - I sometime wonder at how fragile people consider them to be. Of course it is cruel to leave a dog permanently outside, but that is not what is being suggested here.

But then I am not of the "any risk is not acceptable" school of thought.


----------



## turborich (Sep 11, 2008)

klip said:


> Wow I wonder how helpful this is!  We obviously have some very different opinions.
> 
> I think it depends very much on your situation. I personally think that if you are going to be away for that lenght of time, crating is problematic, and the dog will be better off having the freedom of movement it will have if left in the yard.
> 
> ...


I do not disagree with you at all. I agree with just about everything that you said. I think there are some exceptions, but then again there al always exceptions to just about everything. I would let my dog have the run of the house & yard, or just the yard if she could controll herself & not destroy it all! If I leave for an hour or two then I will crate her, however if I'm going to be away for several hours then I think it may be a little cruel & I would probally have to let her run the yard & hope for the best.

I think different people have different oppinions of this subject & that's fine just as long as the animal isn't abused or hurt.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

turborich said:


> I think different people have different oppinions of this subject & that's fine just as long as the animal isn't abused or hurt.


Very true! I am lucky as in our neighbourhood, people are not super sensitive about dog noise. Our neighbours have complained on occasion, and there certainly are some down-sides to this -

For example - I think that Pippin is a bit more aggresive towards kids than he might otherwise have been because I suspect they giggle and shout at him through the gate. They are far to nervous of him to get close, but it winds him up. So - there is an argument on both sides of the question.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

What works for our family is to not leave our dogs outside when we are not home. We crate and in no way do I think its cruel...if we are going to be away longer then just work we have someone that will let them out to potty, play and eat. 

I'm not knocking any 0ne that does leave their dogs outside but for our dogs it wouldn't work.

We do live in the burbs but that also means there are tons of kids walking home from school everyday...like another poster said kids do and can taunt dogs and that is not ok with me, also I know most of my neighbors but not all ......a lot of the homes are being rented do to the house market so some people come and go to fast to meet 

...I own two smaller breeds so it would not be hard for someone to scoop them up and go 

I also own a larger breed dog so I would not feel comfortable leaving them all together even though I know she wouldn't try to hurt the small two but who knows what could happen if they were all running around together and playing...someone could get hurt and no one would be there to help.


just my .02 on what works for us


----------



## turborich (Sep 11, 2008)

How did you get your 3 dogs to sit still for that pic? That is adorable!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

turborich said:


> How did you get your 3 dogs to sit still for that pic? That is adorable!



LOL....we bribe them w/food


----------

